# pre-op H&P done in the ED



## jones (Mar 27, 2009)

Does anyone know if a pre-op H&P can be done in the ED and if so what EM would you use?


----------



## ARCPC9491 (Mar 27, 2009)

Be a little more specific, tell me who is doing the pre-op, an ER physician? a specialist? a family med? 

and WHO is asking for the pre-op?  

Then I can help......


----------



## jones (Mar 27, 2009)

*preop H&p*

The ER physician is doing a Pre-op physical for a patient that is having surgery that day.  I hope that helps


----------



## FTessaBartels (Mar 27, 2009)

*Why isn't the admitting physician doing the H&P?*

Is the ER doc going to perform the surgery?  If not, why isn't the surgeon performing the H&P. It's the surgeon who will be medically liable for that information should there be anything overlooked that might affect the patient.

Really a poor use of the ER physician's skills (unless he's the one doing the procedure).

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## jones (Mar 27, 2009)

*preop H&p*

No, the ER doc is not doing the surgery. Thanks Tessa, you have said what I was thinking.


----------

